# Could you help me to identify this harpsichord?



## Tuomas (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello all! : ) I'm new here.

Since months I've been in desire for knowing which song of harpsichord this could be, could you please help me?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o93kbO0hJw#t=3m36s

Can also be heard more clearly here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG5gYhcqUZ4#t=4m45s


----------



## Tuomas (Sep 1, 2011)

Sorry, I just seen that I must publish this in another area : S


----------

